# Prince Andrew's Military Roles (Updated To Show His "Stripped" Status)



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2019)

While Prince Andrew's stepped back from public duties (more on that here, here and here), he appears to be keeping his Canadian mil titles ....


> Prince Andrew, the much-disgraced Duke of York, stepped away from public life late last month in the aftermath of a disastrous interview on the BBC. In the weeks since, organizations around the world, including the prince’s old Canadian private school, have raced to cut ties with the bungling royal. His own mother reportedly cancelled his 60th birthday party.
> 
> But the Queen’s middle son hasn’t yet lost all his official appointments. Despite his close ties to a notorious sex criminal and his own ham-fisted PR efforts, Prince Andrew remains the titular head of three Canadian military regiments, the Department of National Defence (DND) confirms.
> 
> ...


More @ link


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Dec 2019)

Does HRH need an OP Honour briefing?  :tsktsk:


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Does HRH need an OP Honour briefing?  :tsktsk:



He should be investigated. He did have connections with Epstein.


----------



## Spencer100 (2 Dec 2019)

He maybe keeping the rolls for now but this still is going to blow up.  The girl had an interview on BBC.  

Should cut ties sooner now than later.   

In most cases I would never not let a guy have the benefit of doubt. But this one is going no where good.   CAF will look bad if not seen to be doing something proactive.  

I really wish the Royal family had not be dragged into this.  I would bet everything there are much bigger fish in this whole scandal.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2019)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> He maybe keeping the rolls for now but this still is going to blow up.  The girl had an interview on BBC.
> 
> Should cut ties sooner now than later.
> 
> ...



You bet there are. There’s a few podcasts that make me wonder how a schmuck like Epstein managed to get away with his crimes. Someone high up in the food chain..... tin foil hat 🎩 time ....


----------



## Halifax Tar (3 Dec 2019)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> You bet there are. There’s a few podcasts that make me wonder how a schmuck like Epstein managed to get away with his crimes. Someone high up in the food chain..... tin foil hat 🎩 time ....



It's not a conspiracy theory to think the more rich and powerful you are the more the rules change in your favor.  That's been proven many times in history.  Generally it only gets corrected when the unwashed masses find out.


----------



## Spencer100 (3 Dec 2019)

Tin foil hat time for sure....but this I thought was a very interesting read.  If you have time. I think a look at the times we live in.  

https://accordingtohoyt.com/2019/12/02/rattling-the-cage-doors/


----------



## RCDtpr (3 Dec 2019)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> You bet there are. There’s a few podcasts that make me wonder how a schmuck like Epstein managed to get away with his crimes. Someone high up in the food chain..... tin foil hat 🎩 time ....



Not all that surprising.  With money, power and status comes the ability to skirt laws with impunity.

The CAF is no different really.  How many times do the higher ups have a “rules for thee, not for me” attitude and completely get away with it?

We’ve all seen time and time again where higher ranks get away with something while the peasants are smashed for doing the exact same thing.  (OP Honour stuff comes to mind during my time as an MP).  This is just LCols and up doing whatever they want......in the case of Andrew, he’s royalty so multiply his ability to do whatever a hundred fold.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jan 2022)

Appears the CAF may have some vacant honorary positions now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481674049310896129


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Jan 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Appears the CAF may have some vacant honorary positions now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481674049310896129



In other words...


----------



## rmc_wannabe (13 Jan 2022)

How long before his titles and and other honours go back into the storage cupboard?


----------



## Kilted (13 Jan 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Appears the CAF may have some vacant honorary positions now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481674049310896129


You mean Colonel-in-Cheif positions. There already were a few after the Death of the previous Duke of Edinburgh. 

With the Platinum Jubilee occurring this year, we may see many of them filled sooner, rather than later.


----------



## FJAG (13 Jan 2022)

Kilted said:


> You mean Colonel-in-Cheif positions. There already were a few after the Death of the previous Duke of Edinburgh.
> 
> With the Platinum Jubilee occurring this year, we may see many of them filled sooner, rather than later.


The good thing is that his uniforms are quite large and can be taken in for other members of the family thus saving a few pounds.

🍻


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jan 2022)

It's rarely good when the "s/he's done" email is short ....


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Jan 2022)

Dump. His. Ass

Don't ever let him in Canada again. Ever


----------



## dimsum (13 Jan 2022)

The Bread Guy said:


> It's rarely good when the "s/he's done" email is short ....


Damn.  That was scathing.  

By "private citizen", I'm assuming he officially got told he's out of the family?


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Jan 2022)

dimsum said:


> Damn.  That was scathing.
> 
> By "private citizen", I'm assuming he officially got told he's out of the family?


No, it means he won't be using corporate funds to defend this. All out of pocket and unable to use his royal titles.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Jan 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Dump. His. Ass
> 
> Don't ever let him in Canada again. Ever


Has he been found guilty of anything yet? You've been all over "innocent till proven guilty" and "rush to judgement" in so many other threads, why not this one?


----------



## mariomike (13 Jan 2022)

Maybe they'll just settle out of court for "an undisclosed amount ".


----------



## MilEME09 (13 Jan 2022)

mariomike said:


> Maybe they'll just settle out of court for "an undisclosed amount ".


The accuser has already refused and publicly stated she wants a trial


----------



## rmc_wannabe (13 Jan 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> Has he been found guilty of anything yet? You've been all over "innocent till proven guilty" and "rush to judgement" in so many other threads, why not this one?


You don't have to be found guilty of a criminal offense to become a _persona non gratia_ in the public eye. 

The titles, honors, and appointments given to him in good faith are now tarnished not only by his own actions, but by the company he kept; knowing full well the extent of the abuses committed by BE and GM. 

If this somehow blows over, he's damaged goods. I'm positive his older brother would love nothing more for him to be banished to some Royal estate in the back country and told never to show his face again.


----------



## mariomike (13 Jan 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> The accuser has already refused and publicly stated she wants a trial





> Ms Giuffre’s lawyer last night told The Sun a “settlement is always a possibility”,











						Andrew 'set to pay £10m from Swiss chalet sale to settle sex abuse suit'
					

PRINCE Andrew is set to pay £10million from the sale of his Swiss chalet in an out-of-court settlement with accuser Virginia Giuffre, The Sun understands. Legal experts say it is his “least worst o…




					www.thesun.co.uk
				





22:00, 12 Jan 2022
Updated: 17:22, 13 Jan 2022


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Jan 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> You don't have to be found guilty of a criminal offense to become a _persona non gratia_ in the public eye.
> 
> The titles, honors, and appointments given to him in good faith are now tarnished not only by his own actions, but by the company he kept; knowing full well the extent of the abuses committed by BE and GM.
> 
> If this somehow blows over, he's damaged goods. I'm positive his older brother would love nothing more for him to be banished to some Royal estate in the back country and told never to show his face again.


Just like everyone else who has been dragged through Instagram court. Members of this forum have "innocent till proven guilty" on autofill after all the scandal threads in here.


----------



## Navy_Pete (13 Jan 2022)

This is good. I think anyone in the CAF would have been kicked out long ago in a 'balance of possibilities' AR for the same kind of evidence. If he wasn't a royal think it would have been stripped of him years ago.

When your defence is procedural BS from a settlement from a convicted sex offender, or that the person doesn't have claim because they moved in the 10 years since the offence, not really encouraging that you aren't a greasy (but apparently non-sweaty) bastard. Claiming to be at a kids pizza party when there is photos of you not there is a bit bizarre. Maybe she just remembers things differently...


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Jan 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> Has he been found guilty of anything yet? You've been all over "innocent till proven guilty" and "rush to judgement" in so many other threads, why not this one?



Because he was a pal of Epstein and Maxwell, that’s why.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jan 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481754416621391873
Further details... he's still a Vice admiral.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Jan 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Because he was a pal of Epstein and Maxwell, that’s why.


So you've never been friends with someone who turned out to a turd? I know I have, and while I may be unlikeable, I thankfully never got their stink on me. Carry on though, I really just find it odd, I don't give shit one about any of those people, they could all fall off the edge of the world and I'd sleep just fine.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (13 Jan 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> So you've never been friends with someone who turned out to a turd? I know I have, and while I may be unlikeable, I thankfully never got their stink on me. Carry on though, I really just find it odd, I don't give shit one about any of those people, they could all fall off the edge of the world and I'd sleep just fine.


If you find out your hunting buddy is a douchebag, and stop hanging out with him as a consequence; it's easy to walk away from that situation smelling like a rose.

When it's revealed that your hunting buddy is a douchebag, you were privy to and participated in said douchebaggery, and have your own douchebaggery called into question... your goose is cooked.

That's the difference.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Jan 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> If you find out your hunting buddy is a douchebag, and stop hanging out with him as a consequence; it's easy to walk away from that situation smelling like a rose.
> 
> When it's revealed that your hunting buddy is a douchebag, you were privy to and participated in said douchebaggery, and have your own douchebaggery called into question... your goose is cooked.
> 
> That's the difference.


Called into question. Not proven. Yet. That's all I got. no dog in this fight.


----------



## mariomike (13 Jan 2022)

Be interesting if they don't settle out of court.


----------



## kev994 (13 Jan 2022)

dimsum said:


> Damn.  That was scathing.
> 
> By "private citizen", I'm assuming he officially got told he's out of the family?


The queen announced a few days ago that she wouldn’t be footing his legal bills. Apparently ‘my pimp already settled this’ was not a defence she was willing to back (his lawyers argued that he was covered under a settlement with Epstein but it was tossed as too vague)


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> Called into question. Not proven. Yet. That's all I got. no dog in this fight.


The pictures don’t lie, he and Epstein and Maxwell were pals,

Ever wonder why Sarah Ferguson dumped him?


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> Has he been found guilty of anything yet? You've been all over "innocent till proven guilty" and "rush to judgement" in so many other threads, why not this one?


You're right about presumption of innocence, especially with some other characters discussed in these parts, but it also seems even the Royal Household doesn't maintain a standard of "innocent until proven guilty in a court of law" either.

I don't know about banning him from Canada, though - I suspect he'll be getting a _lot_ fewer invites anyway ...


dapaterson said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481754416621391873


More on the Canadian angle ....


> Three Canadian regiments were left without a patron Thursday after the Queen stripped Prince Andrew of all his military titles and royal patronages.
> 
> The disgraced Duke of York was the honorary colonel-in-chief of three Canadian regiments: *The Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada, The Princess Louise Fusiliers and the Queen's York Rangers.*
> 
> Rideau Hall and a spokesman for the Canadian Armed Forces confirmed that those titles have now been “relinquished” by the prince, the Queen's second oldest son ...


----------



## Happy Guy (14 Jan 2022)

Full disclosure. I harbour republican ideas although I deeply respect the Queen and the late Prince Phillip for their duty and devotion to the firm and the Commonwealth.

Anyone holding political office or positions who requires public trust are held to a different standard than those who are not.  While the court of law has not made any decision with regards to whether Prince Andrew is innocent or guilty, the press has shown inconsistencies in his alibis (not being able to prove that he was at the pizzeria at the time in question and the odd assertion that he cannot sweat anymore).  I am glad that he no longer holds and military titles as the CAF due to his previous friendship to a known and convicted sex offender.

Personally I do hope that he goes to trial in order to prove his innocence.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Jan 2022)

'I'm sure that 'Randy Andy' is regretting that moniker right about now.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jan 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> The pictures don’t lie, he and Epstein and Maxwell were pals,
> 
> Ever wonder why Sarah Ferguson dumped him?


No, because I couldn't give less of a shit why someone I don't know form Adam's arsehole had marital problems 30 years ago. again, haven't you had some shitty friends in the past?


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> No, because I couldn't give less of a shit why someone I don't know form Adam's arsehole had marital problems 30 years ago. again, haven't you had some shitty friends in the past?


Oh for sure but the proof is out there already.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jan 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Oh for sure but the proof is out there already.


Sorry, OS, but that's evidence, not proof. Not till the courts say it's proof. Don't get me wrong, if he's found guilty I hope they draw quarter, and hang the remains from the highest yardarm in Portsmouth. I was just surprised that a forum that normally leaps to innocent till PROVEN guilty should rush to judgement like this based on some pictures from the interwebs.  I'll leave it alone now, clearly I'm in the wrong.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Jan 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> No, because I couldn't give less of a shit why someone I don't know form Adam's arsehole had marital problems 30 years ago. again, haven't you had some shitty friends in the past?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Jan 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> .  I'll leave it alone now, clearly I'm in the wrong.


No you're not.......I sure hope this goes to courts though.


----------



## GR66 (14 Jan 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> No, because I couldn't give less of a shit why someone I don't know form Adam's arsehole had marital problems 30 years ago. again, haven't you had some shitty friends in the past?


If you haven't had any shitty friends in the past then maybe you're the....oh wait...damn!


----------



## Halifax Tar (14 Jan 2022)

GR66 said:


> If you haven't had any shitty friends in the past then maybe you're the....oh wait...damn!



Maybe its just me, but if people turn out to be that kind of shitty I don't keep them around as friends or otherwise.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Jan 2022)

Someone needs to make these....


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Jan 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> . . .  if he's found guilty . . .



Just a remainder.  The Duke of York is not facing a criminal charge in the publicized legal proceedings against him; statutes of limitation (in the United States) have made him safe from that possibility.  It is a civil case, i.e. he's being sued.  There will be no verdict of guilty or not guilty, just a decision of the jury finding in favor of either the plaintiff or the defendant, determining liability and the amount of money damages.  There'll be no hanging, drawing or quartering except metaphorically in the media, on sites such as this and socially if family, friends and acquaintances have any measure of decency.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jan 2022)

Some creepy news stories out tonight on his teddy bear collection on his bed.....


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Jan 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Some creepy news stories out tonight on his teddy bear collection on his bed.....


Looks like he and Jian Ghomeshi share an interest…teddy bears…look away…”Big Ears Teddy shouldn’t see this…”


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Some creepy news stories out tonight on his teddy bear collection on his bed.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jan 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Some creepy news stories out tonight on his teddy bear collection on his bed.....


----------



## Spencer100 (18 Jan 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> View attachment 68149


I hope when I am 95 (I wont make 95) I don't have to deal with my kids crap.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Jan 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Some creepy news stories out tonight on his teddy bear collection on his bed.....



Don't get in a sweat about it . . .  he doesn't.   😓


----------



## Maxman1 (23 Jan 2022)

(Satire frome The Beaverton) Nova Scotian school changes name from ‘Prince Andrew’ to more respectable ‘Randy from Trailer Park Boys High’


----------



## Brad Sallows (23 Jan 2022)

Speaking of Randy, one can only wonder why the nickname "Randy Andy" was bestowed.  I suppose like most nicknames it had no foundation in anything real.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jan 2022)

Brad Sallows said:


> Speaking of Randy, one can only wonder why the nickname "Randy Andy" was bestowed.  I suppose like most nicknames it had no foundation in anything real.


Did y’all know he invited Epstein to his daughter’s birthday party? Why in heavens name did he do that? 🤫


----------



## suffolkowner (23 Jan 2022)

Brad Sallows said:


> Speaking of Randy, one can only wonder why the nickname "Randy Andy" was bestowed.  I suppose like most nicknames it had no foundation in anything real.


For some reason I think he got it as early as Lakefield but in any case his and Anne's reputation are just rumours for the most part notwithstanding the lawsuit


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jan 2022)

Brad Sallows said:


> Speaking of Randy, one can only wonder why the nickname "Randy Andy" was bestowed.  I suppose like most nicknames it had no foundation in anything real.




He was well known to 'shag for Britain' as far back as the 80s:


Prince Andrew's 'randy' military nickname revealed in explosive Maxwell tell-all​PRINCE Andrew's military nickname was linked to his reported womanising ways as an ITV documentary explored the Duke of York's alleged links to Ghislaine Maxwell.​
Journalist Annette Witheridge appeared on ITV's "Ghislaine, Prince Andrew and the Paedophile" and discussed what the Duke of York was like as a young royal and before he was married. Ms Witheridge remarked he was a "dashing prince" who was a confident military man in the Navy. But the documentary noted how Prince Andrew "put his bachelor days behind him" when he married Sarah Ferguson and claimed he was known as "Randy Andy" among his friends.

It was claimed that a journalist had referred to the Duke of York as "Randy Andy and His Web of Armcandy" as he was always seen with beautiful women. The documentary also claimed that Andrew may have had a closer relationship with Ghislaine Maxwell than was first believed.

Buckingham Palace royal protection officer Paul Page told the documentary: “From the way she was allowed to enter and exit the palace at will, we realised... suspected, that she may have had an intimate relationship with Prince Andrew.”









						Prince Andrew's 'randy' military nickname revealed
					

PRINCE Andrew's military nickname was linked to his reported womanising ways as an ITV documentary explored the Duke of York's alleged links to Ghislaine Maxwell.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2022)

He's (allegedly) set to talk ...


> Britain's Prince Andrew will give evidence next month in the sex abuse lawsuit brought by Virginia Giuffre, a source close to the prince said on Saturday.
> 
> The Duke of York, who denies accusations that he sexually abused Giuffre two decades ago when she was 17, will speak under oath in London, the Daily Telegraph newspaper reported.
> 
> "We agreed to voluntarily produce the Duke for a deposition on March 10. Despite repeated requests, Ms. Giuffre still hasn't committed to a date or location for her deposition," the source told Reuters ...


----------



## Happy Guy (15 Feb 2022)

Latest update: Prince Andrew settles US civil sex assault case

Perhaps this is just me but I don't think that he can every clear his name and honour.  He will forever be tainted with his association with convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein, disastrous BBC interview, his statement about being unable to perspire due to his war time experiences, and alleged sexual assault with Ms. Virginia Giuffre.  

I don't think that Prince Charles will ever allow him to have a public role ever again.

Having said that nothing can take away his bravery under fire during the Falklands War. I think that it was his hubris and poor judgement that got himself in trouble.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (15 Feb 2022)

Most organizations are a cross section of the society they represent. The Royal Family, although some would afford them god-like status, are flesh and bone like the rest of us. You'll have unsavory people do unsavory things and get called on it.

What changes with a thing like the Royal family is that those unsavory people can either be allowed to continue on like nothing happened, to the detriment of their collective image; or they can deal with it internally, so as to cut off the hand to save the body.

Prince Andrew is damaged goods, regardless of his previous successes. I think it right for him to be exiled to his estate and no longer attached to The Firm.


----------



## Brad Sallows (15 Feb 2022)

> I think that it was his hubris and poor judgement that got himself in trouble.



Or his tallywhacker.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Feb 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> Most organizations are a cross section of the society they represent. The Royal Family, although some would afford them god-like status, are flesh and bone like the rest of us. You'll have unsavory people do unsavory things and get called on it.
> 
> What changes with a thing like the Royal family is that those unsavory people can either be allowed to continue on like nothing happened, to the detriment of their collective image; or they can deal with it internally, so as to cut off the hand to save the body.
> 
> Prince Andrew is damaged goods, regardless of his previous successes. I think it right for him to be exiled to his estate and no longer attached to The Firm.



And then there's 'Steady Eddie' e.g. You can turn a frog into a Prince, but you can't turn a Prince into a Royal Marine 



How Prince Edward and Sophie Evolved From P.R. Blunders to Become Key Frontline Royals​The queen’s youngest son and his wife endured harsh scrutiny of everything from his love of theater to their lavish wedding registry—but in time, they’ve emerged as central figures for the future of the monarchy.


But it was Prince Edward’s next misstep that would turn him into a royal laughingstock. In June 1987, he spearheaded the much-maligned TV special _The Grand Knockout Tournament_, which featured Prince Andrew, *Sarah Ferguson,* and *Princess Anne* clowning around in Tudor costumes as celebrities like *John Travolta* and *Sheena Easton* competed in a series of events, including hurling hams at one another and dressing as giant chess pieces, to benefit charity.

While Prince Edward, overseeing the broadcast dressed as “one of Shakespeare’s lesser jesters,” considered the event “the most extraordinary day in my life,” the media did not agree. At a press conference after the day’s events, Edward appeared taken aback when reporters refused to praise the event.

Despite this misstep, considered one of the palace’s greatest P.R. disasters to date, according to Seward in _Prince Philip Revealed,_ Edward soon found work with *Andrew Lloyd Webber*’s the Really Useful Group as a production assistant. Perhaps because of his choice of career, rumors about his sexuality began to follow him, with Christopher Hitchens claiming his nickname was “Dishcloth Doris,” as *Kitty Kelley* writes in _The Royals._









						How Prince Edward and Sophie Evolved From P.R. Blunders to Become Key Frontline Royals
					

The queen’s youngest son and his wife endured harsh scrutiny of everything from his love of theater to their lavish wedding registry—but in time, they’ve emerged as central figures for the future of the monarchy.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Feb 2022)

Happy Guy said:


> I don't think that Prince Charles will ever allow him to have a public role



In that statement I think you have the explanation for Andrew, Fergie, Eugenie, Beatrice, and Harry.   And to an extent Anne and even Margaret.

Surplus to requirement.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2022)

Happy Guy said:


> Having said that nothing can take away his bravery under fire during the Falklands War. I think that it was his hubris and poor judgement that got himself in trouble.


Can you explain?


----------



## Gunplumber (16 Feb 2022)

Journeyman said:


> Can you explain?


He flew helicopters in front of ships, so that the missiles would  lock on to the helicopter. Then they would do evasive maneuvers.  This saved a lot of ships being hit.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Feb 2022)

Gunplumber said:


> He flew helicopters in front of ships, so that the missiles would  lock on to the helicopter. Then they would do evasive maneuvers.  This saved a lot of ships being hit.


I know the theory, however only ONE Exocet attack was directed towards HMS Invincible. Argies were spoofed into launching the missile towards a group of escorts almost 65km south of the carrier. Andrew was not in the air at the time, and the missile came no where near the carrier.

While he apparently witnessed the attack on  the _Atlantic Conveyor,_ I've seen nothing to say that he was involved in any way. But if spectating from the bleachers = 'bravery under fire,' DHH needs to order a shit ton of Bravery medals for all the staff officers and weekend warriors, 'cause otherwise, the closest Andrew has come to 'bravery under fire' was when word started spreading about his sex life.


Note: I asked only because I have known some people who have performed quite bravely. It kind of bothers me to see a phrase like "bravery under fire" tossed about so freely, and without apparent justification.  YMMV


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Feb 2022)

Happy Guy said:


> Having said that nothing can take away his bravery under fire during the Falklands War. I think that it was his hubris and poor judgement that got himself in trouble.


I have some knowledge of sex offenders and this guy is one. Hubris and poor judgement yes to an extent BUT most guys that offend against children - and that is  legally what she was - are hard wired that way. And never change.


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Feb 2022)

Journeyman said:


> But if spectating from the bleachers = 'bravery under fire,' DHH needs to order a shit ton of Bravery medals* to replace all the Staff Tourist medals* for all the staff officers and weekend warriors, 'cause otherwise, the closest Andrew has come to 'bravery under fire' was when word started spreading about his sex life.


😉


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Feb 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I have some knowledge of sex offenders and this guy is one. Hubris and poor judgement yes to an extent BUT most guys that offend against children - and that is  legally what she was - are hard wired that way. And never change.



Like this famous soldier, apparently:


How renaming Canberra's William Slim Drive could trigger a rethink of history​Among the many accolades successive generations have thrown his way — from a knighthood, to a posting as governor-general of Australia, to a peerage — is the naming of William Slim Drive, a major arterial road in Canberra.

Last week, the ACT Government announced it would be renamed.

The decision was made because Sir William is also an accused paedophile.







Sir William Joseph Slim, British military commander and 13th governor-general of Australia.(Wikipedia)
He has been accused by multiple men of groping boys in the back of his Rolls-Royce.

The abuse allegedly occurred as the then-governor-general visited Fairbridge Farm School, a home for hundreds of impoverished British children sent to Australia in the mid-20th century.









						What should history do with difficult characters like William Slim?
					

When the ACT Government decided to rename William Slim Drive following allegations the former British military commander and 13th governor-general of Australia abused children, it pulled a trigger that could see history books rewritten.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## mariomike (16 Feb 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I have some knowledge of sex offenders and this guy is one.



More knowledge than I. Worked part-time in a lock-up, but didn't try to understand them. Just turned keys and counted heads.


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Feb 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Like this famous soldier, apparently:
> 
> 
> How renaming Canberra's William Slim Drive could trigger a rethink of history​Among the many accolades successive generations have thrown his way — from a knighthood, to a posting as governor-general of Australia, to a peerage — is the naming of William Slim Drive, a major arterial road in Canberra.
> ...


Pretty easy target. You know, being dead and all.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Feb 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> The decision was made because *Sir William* is also . . .



Allegations aside, the least that the article could get right is Uncle Bill's correct title of peerage - Viscount Slim.


----------



## Happy Guy (16 Feb 2022)

Journeyman said:


> I know the theory, however only ONE Exocet attack was directed towards HMS Invincible. Argies were spoofed into launching the missile towards a group of escorts almost 65km south of the carrier. Andrew was not in the air at the time, and the missile came no where near the carrier.
> 
> While he apparently witnessed the attack on  the _Atlantic Conveyor,_ I've seen nothing to say that he was involved in any way. But if spectating from the bleachers = 'bravery under fire,' DHH needs to order a shit ton of Bravery medals for all the staff officers and weekend warriors, 'cause otherwise, the closest Andrew has come to 'bravery under fire' was when word started spreading about his sex life.
> 
> ...


ACK your comments.  From what I've read he flew his helicopter to act as a decoy for any potential exocet missile attack.  I can't add any more to this and perhaps my comment about bravery under fire is incorrect.  The correct wording should have been while under combat operations.

I agree that some people will do incredibly brave things under cbt conditions.  Some will perform heroic acts of bravery while under fire and this will go unnoticed and they will not be awarded honours for their actions.

I am not a fan of Prince Andrew, but I will acknowledge the courage of anyone who willingly deploys for combat.


----------



## Navy_Pete (17 Feb 2022)

His hard partying nature was pretty legendary in the RN, too bad he couldn't have kept it to consenting adults. Really doesn't matter he may have done in the Falklands, some acts of bravery don't cancel out being a pedo rapist with rich sex trafficking friends.

Kind of hope the Monarchy ends with QE2, but suspect if will flutter on for another generation before someone takes it behind the woodshed out of pity.


----------

